

How the 'Internet of Thing' will become the Internet of Things - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2365080/opensource-subnet/how-the-internet-of-thing-will-become-the-internet-of-things.html

======
stevep2007
Qualcomm’s Liat Ben Zur spoke of the “Internet of Thing,” in the singular case
rather than the plural, at the recent MIT Technology Review Digital Summit.
She made the point using Google’s Nest thermostat that is connected to the
cloud, and the cloud to an app to control it. Add another IoT device, add
another cloud, and another app and so on. She brought into question IoT device
interoperability and the rationale for sending all IoT data through the cloud
when the purpose of much of the data is communicating between local devices on
a proximal network. Proximal means local, like a LAN. If IoT devices from
different brands are to work together in the proximal network independent of
the cloud, the industry will need to agree to standards.

